
Ask HN: Website builder tool ( Need to create 3000 websites ) - agya
One website design company signed up too many customers and want to offload 3000 customers to me.
All these are 5 page static websites.
What is a good tool or reseller based template plan I can use to generate these sites.
======
abhas9
Try using some CMS like wordpress (easier), Joomla or Drupal.

You may also have a look into static site generators like Jekyll, Hugo, and
others.

------
doubleorseven
Webydo

